# New To Outbackers



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My husband and I just bought a 2002 26RS last month. DH, decided that our hybrid was too much work and was getting cramped. We take 2-3 kids, 11 year old DD, 9 year old DS, 14 year old nephew, 1 dog (Chewie the Sheltie) and 1 parrot (Ziggy the African Grey) with us everytrip. I really didn't want to upgrade, but I have to admit it's really nice not having to make beds every night. DD and parrot get the top bunks and the boys get the bottom bunks.

We went for our first trip 2 weeks ago. For the most part things went well. DH started yelling for me to turn off the shower, water was in the hallway.







He checked it all out, we're guessing it went over the ledge, we'll eventually put in a shower door.

We are heading out again for the long weekend. We're going to the Greenfield KOA in Ypsilanti, MI. We'll keep our eyes open for any other OB's.









I just wanted to say HI!!!! Everyone here seems to be really great!!!!

Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome









John

I also went the hybrid to Outback route. The difference in quiet at night will be worth getting rid of the canvas


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase of your 26RS! We took ours out for the first time last weekend & it was awesome. It is nice not having to make beds every night, isn't it? That was one of the many reasons we chose that model.

Enjoy your new Outback!









Cheryl


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the family!!!!

I know you must be a GREAT Family!!! Not only do you have the exceptionally good taste to now own an Outback but you also have the inherant good fortune to be owned by a Sheltie!!!

Tadger & Seeker send "High-Paws" to Chewie!!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! We had a 26RS (3 kids) and LOVED it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi! and welcome! so just what does Ziggy have to say about all this camping stuff?


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the welcomes!!!!!







The pets love camping. Chewie knows as soon as we start packing. He drives us total insane until we leave. Ziggy, did really well with the new trailer. It's a lot brighter than the Hybrid and he has his own window in the front of trailer, so he can see what's going on.

Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13631

This rally might be perfect for you to join in


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

mgoblue26rs,

Congratulations on the new TT. Welcome and enjoy. You're right, everyone here is really great.

Happy camping and enjoy your trip this weekend!


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. There are plenty of knowledgable people here to help you out when you get in a jam. The 26RS is the most efficient use of space for ANY 26ft model on the market. Good choice!
Jim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to a fellow Michigander!







From your name I assume you're a UM fan? Go Blue!









You might want to think about joining us at the Michigan Summer Rally in Ludington, Aug. 17-19. Should be a fun time, and a chance to meet lots of Outbackers in person.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

mgoblue26rs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My husband and I just bought a 2002 26RS last month. George, DH, decided that our hybrid was too much work and was getting cramped. We take 2-3 kids, Donna (11 year old DD), Alex (9 year old DS), Zach (14 year old nephew) 1 dog (Chewie the Sheltie) and 1 parrot (Ziggy the African Grey) with us everytrip. I really didn't want to upgrade, but I have to admit it's really nice not having to make beds every night. DD and parrot get the top bunks and the boys get the bottom bunks.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard. We're relatively new Outbackers as well.

A couple of weeks ago (our second outing) my wife decided that since we weren't using our own water she could take as long a shower as she wanted...









She managed to nearly fill our grey water tank that first morning!!!







I still don't know how she didn't run out of hot water?

At least we didn't have any leaking from the experience.

Hope you have a great Memorial day week-end!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Family, you have made a good choice with the OB and this group of people.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mgoblue26rs
















Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your (new to you) 26rs









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mgoblue26rs,

Enjoy your "new" 26RS. That was our first model.

Welcome to Outbakcers!









Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome







, and congratulations on the 'new to you' 26rs.

Enjoy a whole new experience. We went from a popup to a 25rss, and feel like we are in the lap of luxury.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome. There are a lot of us from Michigan. Join the rally and meet everyone in August!!! Have fun camiping and we'll probably see you on the road!!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the OUTBACKERS.COM site. Your going to enjoy the helpful info everyone gives each other.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome to the family!!!!
> 
> I know you must be a GREAT Family!!! Not only do you have the exceptionally good taste to now own an Outback but you also have the inherant good fortune to be owned by a Sheltie!!!
> 
> Tadger & Seeker send "High-Paws" to Chewie!!!


 Look you just got here and already you have family!! Congratulations and welcome aboard! If you need any help or have questions or just want to share your experiences you've come to the right place! Enjoy your new unit! AHHH that new Outback smell!!!

Eric


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS Family and Outbackers!

Ed


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Welcome, we're newbies ourselves! We camp in Hanover/Pulaksi area quite a bit with family (bout four times a year) on Gooseneck road.. can't think of the name of the campground now!

Lisa


----------

